# Here fishy fishy..



## mattbridges (Aug 4, 2014)

I'm thinking about heading out to sykes or 3mb.
How's the sheep bite? Any reds from the bridge?


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Welcome Matt, been wondering the same thing but nobody has posted anything, will be out there in the morning on sikes GB side.


----------



## mattbridges (Aug 4, 2014)

Yeah, was hoping for some kinda report. Guess that means the fish are keepin em too busy huh? haha.:thumbup:
I'm thinking the same though, might just hold off til tomorrow.


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

If you go look for me I'll be the short fat gray bearded guy with a dolly cart rigged up to haul all my stuff.


----------



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

Black drum was caught weeks ago on live shrimp straight down close to the end on the beach side.


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Went this morning only got to fish for about an hour fished a few of the pylons no bites, wind was blowing pretty good, white caps were starting and so was the rain.


----------

